# Found A Very Helpfull Supplement For Depersonalization!!!!!



## SJ-Jones (May 22, 2016)

Hello Everyone!!!! I'm new here and a few months ago I have got Depersalization from smoking pot and having OCD..... Somedays are better the other but recently things have gotten much better  I went to a Herbal Supplement lady who told me to start taking this supplement called Irwins Naturals Stress-Defy.... I took one the first day and I felt a world of differents. It lessened the feeling of Depersalization Dramatically.....The bottle can be kinda costly for around $32.00 a bottle but you get 84 pills in the bottle and take 2 a day....There quite large but are easy to swallow Gel-Tablets......I think its worth every penny In my own opinion...... Just thought I would share..... Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## luctor et emergo (May 22, 2015)

Great that they work for you. What do they contain / what are the ingredients?


----------



## alnadine20 (Oct 22, 2014)

Did streas cause ur dp


----------



## SJ-Jones (May 22, 2016)

I'm not quite sure off all the contents but it's all natural! And yes I have stress and anxiety from my OCD.


----------



## luctor et emergo (May 22, 2015)

http://beautyandlifestyle.com/products/irwin-naturals-stress-defy-balanced-relaxed-calm-soft-gels-84-count-bottle

How do I post images like Visual does all the time


----------



## SJ-Jones (May 22, 2016)

Quick Update- the pills started making me feel a bit depressed so I stopped taking them. Not sure I it's because I stopped taking my Paxil for my OCD. Anyway I'm just gonna stay with my Paxil for now. It seems like my Depersonalization is slowly admonishing. I've been following the steps and it seems to be working the best.... I'll keep every updated. Thanksss


----------



## Max XR (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Max XR (Apr 9, 2016)

Interesting mix of ingredients, not a usual mixture I've seen -- So I could see it as being more helpful than others due to its unique profile.

However, I've tried 90% of those and they have not worked for anything, for me.


----------



## Billy D.P. (Apr 12, 2016)

Those are all pretty common supplements for a lot of people on this board, at least from what I've read. Only one I haven't tried is GABA. Tried Rhodiola and Holy Basil together not too long ago and it pretty much made me manic. I'm not a big believer of combining all sorts of meds together at the same time. I think you're much better off finding a few that work for you then sticking with them for a while.


----------

